# Suche Rollenspiel das einem nichts schenkt!



## Badezeug (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin momentan voll auf dem Demon´s Souls und Dark Souls Tripp und liebe den Oldschool-Effekt von dessen den z.B Texturen von Umgebungen und dem recht alt aussehen Inventar und Menüs.
Nun suche ich nach Spielen die ebenfalls sowas vermitteln, wo z.B. die Map fehlt man sich Wege merken muss die Gegner wie in Demon´s Souls einem nichts schenken und überall der Tod auf einen lauert und man recht viel mit Farmen beschäftigt ist,
wie z.B. in Monster Hunter.
Außergewöhlicher und hartnäckige Gegner und Bosse sollten auch vorhanden sein.
Ich würde mich mega drüber freuen wenn mir jemand seinen geheim Tipp verraten könnte, da ich in Google selbst leider nicht wirklich was finde.

Liebe Grüße,
Badezeug


----------



## golani79 (10. Juni 2012)

Wenn du Oldschool magst, dann könnte dir evtl. Legend of Grimrock gefallen.
In den Optionen kannst du das Automapping deaktivieren und wenn du den Schwierigkeitsgrad höher wählst, dann ist es definitiv nicht einfach.

Legend of Grimrock

Schau dir das mal an - ist halt kein 3rd Person Spiel wie Dark Souls, sondern man spielt es aus der Egoperspektive mit ner 4er Party. Aber vlt. ist es ja doch was für dich.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2012)

Oder auch Skyrim, da kannst Du dank zahlreicher Mods das Spiel auch selber "künstlich" schwieriger/realistischer machen


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. Juni 2012)

Dragon's Dogma

Gegner leveln nicht mit; landet man in der falschen Gegend, hat man es also schwer. Hinzu kommen spezielle Gegnertypen, die größer und schwerer zu bezwingen sind, was schon mal etwas Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.
Es gibt keine Schnellreisefunktion, wenn es dunkel wird und man keine Laterne hat, steht man in absoluter Finsternis und die Questmarker sind auch nicht immer besonders hilfreich. 
Grafik und Inventar sind in der Tat etwas altbacken, Rüstungen werden aus verschiedenen Kleidungsstücken zusammengestellt und können verbessert werden, man kann Gegenstände kombinieren etc.

Es ist praktisch eine Mischung aus Demon's Souls, Monster Hunter und der offenen Welt von Skyrim...nur ohne dessen Komfort. 

Ich habe hier beschrieben, warum das Spiel meine momentane Nummer 1 ist und Max Payne, sowie Diablo auf die zweiten Ränge verwiesen hat.

Edit: Also Dragon's Dogma könnte wirklich dein Ding sein, du scheinst ja auch eine Konsole zu besitzen: es müsste eine Demo zu dem Titel geben, wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, aber das klingt schon sehr nach einem Spiel für dich.


----------



## xNomAnorx (10. Juni 2012)

Mir würde da noch The Witcher 2 einfallen. Ist jetzt nicht unbedingt Oldschool, aber auf den höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden sehr anspruchsvoll.


----------



## PixelMurder (12. Juni 2012)

Hast du überhaupt einen PC?
Wenn ja, würde ich dir Fallout 3 Goty mit meinem Mod*** empfehlen.
-hat Rezepte wie in NV, zu denen neue Items benötigt werden
-hat neue Diagramme für Waffen(Spinnenminen-Cluster, Psycho-Granaten, Drohnen)
-ist knallhart, mit der Möglichkeit, die Gegner-Härte und den Spawn richtig hoch zu treiben
-Gegner haben vermehrt Gifte, de richtig weh tun
-Radioaktiviät sorgt je nach Einstellung für Halluzinationen oder Ghulifizierung
-Überlebensmodus für Pitt
-neue Gegner-Varianten
Bin allerdings gerade an einer Komplett-Überarbeitung, um Performance und Stabilität zu erhöhen und für das wäre ein neuer Durchgang sinnvoll, dauert noch eine Woche. Kannst aber auch in einem laufenden Durchgang die aktuelle Version testen und die ist auch keine Beta-Version, voll benutzbar. Alle Dateien befinden sich in einer bsa, kannst dir also auch nicht den Ordner mit losen Dateien zumüllen.


----------



## svd (12. Juni 2012)

Wenn Grafik und Komfort nicht entscheident sind, ist "*Wizardry VIII*" ein sehr gutes Oldschool RPGs einer traditionsreichen Serie.


----------



## Kashrlyyk (12. Juni 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Wenn Grafik und Komfort nicht entscheident sind, ist "*Wizardry VIII*" ein sehr gutes Oldschool RPGs einer traditionsreichen Serie.


 Zusätzlich noch, wenn Sie die Teile irgendwo noch finden und zum Laufen bringen können, Wizardry 6 und 7 ohne Walkthrough!


----------



## legion333 (12. Juni 2012)

Hm, wie wärs mit The Elder Scrolls 3: Morrowind? Da gibts keine Questmarker etc. und am Anfang hat man ne Trefferquote von 10% wenns hoch kommt


----------



## PixelMurder (12. Juni 2012)

Den Kompass und Questmarker kann man ja in Fallout 3 und Fallout 3.1(äh NV) mit dem DarnUI deaktivieren. Die Quest-Beschreibungen sind aber einfach nicht darauf ausgelegt und in den ersten 9 Durchgängen kriegte ich auch mit Kompass fast die Krätze


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (23. Juni 2012)

Puh... das klingt in etwa nach DEN Kriterien, bei welchen mir ein Spiel nicht länger als 5 Minuten (Demo) auf der Platte bleibt. 

Sollten dich Runden nicht stören dann probiere die beiden mal aus:

* The Temple of Elemental Evil. 2004, 3d-Elemente auf vorgerenderten 2d-Hintergründen. Das Regelsystem ist D&D 3.5 und ist extrem nahe an der PnP-Vorlage umgesetzt. Das Skillsystem und die Charaktererschaffung ist extrem umfangreich. Du spielst mehr oder weniger eine Digitalisierung eines klassischen Fantasy-PnP-Abenteuers. Maxlevel ist 10, also gibt es keinen BG2-PermaGodMode, sondern du kommst ohne Taktik und Nachdenken nicht weit. Es gibt eine Mischung aus RP- und Battle-Maps, dazu gibt es verschiedene Enden. Es gibt auch eine Mod-Szene, sodass du auf zusätzliche Inhalte und Fanpatches zugreifen kannst, wenn dir das Originalspiel nicht zusagt.


* Pool of Radiance 2: Ruins of Myth Drannor. 2001, Iso-Perspektive. Du spielst in dem berühmtesten Dungeon der Forgotten Realms, Myth Drannor. Levelmax ist 15, allerdings kannst du multiclassen und so auf lvl. 30 kommen. Die Graphik und Gegnervielfalt ist recht monoton, wenn du das erste Dungeonlevel überlebst und nicht gefrustet aufgibst, bist du schon gut. Allerdings wird das Durchhalten mit einem der besten Endgegner in der Videospielgeschichte belohnt. Ob es das wert ist, musst du allerdings selbst entscheiden. Das Skillsystem ist größtenteils automatisiert, das Regelsystem ist D&D 3.0. PoR II ist praktisch ein einziger großer Dungeoncrawler.


Die beiden Texte habe ich faulerweise aus einem anderen Forum (world of players) kopiert. Sie beschreiben mMn die beiden Spiele ganz gut, bis auf dass die Grafik von PoR mMn absolut nicht hässlich war. Sie hat mich damals sehr angesprochen, aber Schwierigkeitsgrad und das verdammte Taktieren um jeden Preis hat mir den letzten Nerv geraubt. Ergo war ich einer von denen, der "nach dem ersten Dungeon gefrustet aufgegeben" hat. 

Ich hatte mir beide Titel zugelegt, da ich Planescape: Torment und die Baldur´s Gate -Serie geliebt habe, allerdings alle Spiele immer auf dem einfachsten Schwierigkeitsgrad durchgespielt hatte. Das hat mir leider bei den beiden oben genannten Titeln nicht im geringsten geholfen...
Aber für dich könnten sie dann ja was sein...


----------



## greatgooglymoogly (28. Juni 2012)

Fallout 1 (
	
	



```
http://www.gog.com/gamecard/fallout
```
 & 2 
	
	



```
http://www.gog.com/gamecard/fallout_2
```
 Ist zwar 2d-Iso Perspektive, aber ganz schön schwer. Enclave auf höchster Einstellung hab ich gehört. 
	
	



```
http://www.gog.com/gamecard/enclave
```
 Baldurs Gate 1 
	
	



```
http://www.gog.com/gamecard/baldurs_gate_the_original_saga
```
. Laufen am besten von GOG.com (soll keine Werbung sein)


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Juli 2012)

Du könntest dir auch die Dungeons & Dragons Anthology holen: http://www.amazon.de/Dungeons-Drago...U474/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1341498317&sr=8-3

Darin enthalten sind Baldur's Gate, Baldur's Gate: Die Legenden der Schwertküste, Baldur's Gate 2, Baldur's Gate 2: Thron des Baal, Icewind Dale, Icewind Dale 2, The Temple of Elemental Evil und Planescape Torment.

Die Spiele sind auch alle lauffähig unter Win Vista und Win 7. Also wenn man keinen Wert auf superduber Grafik legt(die Spiele haben eben schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel) und einem Gameplay, die Geschichte z.B. wichtiger sind, dann sollte man sich das unbedingt holen, denn das sind ja alles Klassiker des Rollenspiels


----------



## Tumblin (6. Juli 2012)

Kann Shadow_Man da nur beipflichten, die Anthology hat mir 'ne Menge netter Spielstunden beschert


----------



## lori1860 (8. Juli 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Wenn Grafik und Komfort nicht entscheident sind, ist "*Wizardry VIII*" ein sehr gutes Oldschool RPGs einer traditionsreichen Serie.


 

this
im gegensatz zu skyrim,witcher und dem ganzen anderen scheiss das sich rollenspiel nennt ist wizardry wirklich ein rollenspiel,für mich persönlich das beste
gibt sogar ein deutschpatch dafür
dagegen können ganz wenige spiele anstinken


----------



## lori1860 (8. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Du könntest dir auch die Dungeons & Dragons Anthology holen: http://www.amazon.de/Dungeons-Drago...U474/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1341498317&sr=8-3
> 
> Darin enthalten sind Baldur's Gate, Baldur's Gate: Die Legenden der Schwertküste, Baldur's Gate 2, Baldur's Gate 2: Thron des Baal, Icewind Dale, Icewind Dale 2, The Temple of Elemental Evil und Planescape Torment.
> 
> Die Spiele sind auch alle lauffähig unter Win Vista und Win 7. Also wenn man keinen Wert auf superduber Grafik legt(die Spiele haben eben schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel) und einem Gameplay, die Geschichte z.B. wichtiger sind, dann sollte man sich das unbedingt holen, denn das sind ja alles Klassiker des Rollenspiels



100% agree


----------



## lori1860 (18. Juli 2012)

keinen anstand,oder weshalb gibst du kein feedback
die leute opfern zeit um dir zu antworten du bengel


----------



## golani79 (18. Juli 2012)

lori1860 schrieb:


> keinen anstand,oder weshalb gibst du kein feedback
> die leute opfern zeit um dir zu antworten du bengel


 
Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht .. einfach unhöflich sowas ..


----------



## xNomAnorx (18. Juli 2012)

lori1860 schrieb:


> die leute opfern zeit um dir zu antworten du bengel



Es gibt aber auch nettere Arten jemanden auf so etwas hinzuweisen


----------



## svd (18. Juli 2012)

Ich zitiere:



			
				Knigge schrieb:
			
		

> Benimmregel #34b: Sag "Danke", du verdammter Pisser! Soviel Zeit für Höflichkeit muss sein.


 
Na, im Idealfall wird doch schon fleißig gezockt. Ist doch eh egal.


----------



## Morathi (8. August 2012)

Verwunderlich, dass noch keiner Gothic genannt hat. Du wirst verprügelt, wenn du stiehlst, Ne Karte muss man finden, Gegner leveln nicht und es ist über weite Zeiten anspruchsvoll gehalten.


----------



## Neawoulf (8. August 2012)

Gothic sehe ich nicht wirklich als (Old School/Hardcore RPG. Reaktionen auf Diebstahl, nicht mitlevelnde Gegner, an die man sich selbst anpassen muss usw. sehe ich eigentlich als Pflicht für ein gutes RPG in einer glaubwürdigen Spielwelt an. Leider sind solche Features in den letzten Jahren sehr in den Hintergrund getreten. Ein RPG, das dem Spieler viele Freiheiten bietet, ist ne tolle Sache, aber ich finde, dass das Spiel auch passende Konsequenzen bieten muss, wenn man sich im Spiel allzu dämlich verhält und überall vor den Nasen der Leute klaut oder sich mit nem Brotmesser einem Steingolem nähert. Wenn ich gleich zu Anfang eines Spiels zum schwarzen Turm des dunkeln Herrschers gehe, dann will ich von dessen Dienern brutal zerfleischt werden und mich nicht in Diablo-Manier durchmetzeln, bis ich vor einem verschlossenen Tor stehe, für das ich den Schlüssel noch nicht habe (ein Punkt, den ich z. B. an Two Worlds 2 gehasst habe) .

Ich hab vor kurzem übrigens ein interessantes Oldschool RPG gefunden, das leider noch in der Entwicklung ist, aber einen sehr interessanten Eindruck macht: *

Age of Decadence*

Ich sage mal einfach nicht viel dazu, außer dass es einen sehr klassischen Eindruck macht mit schön gestalteten Textfenstern, Kämpfen mit Aktionspunkten, vielen Skills, vielen Möglichkeiten Quests (auch friedlich) zu lösen uvm.), sondern verlinke mal die Seite und ein kleines Video, das das Spiel vorstellt:

Age of Decadence - Videovorstellung

Offizielle Homepage

Ich bin erst vor kurzem durch Zufall per google über den Titel gestolpert (hab nach Hardcore RPGs gegooglet), aber das ist definitiv ein Titel, den ich im Auge behalten werde, da er mich auf den ersten Blick irgendwie an Titel wie Arcanum, Neverwinter Nights, Ultima, Baldurs Gate, Divine Divinity, Fallout (1 & 2) usw. erinnert.


----------



## Morathi (9. August 2012)

Gut, verstehe deine Punkte, hab mich da auch eher an "nichts schenken" gedacht . Ansonsten empfehle ich mal bei gog.com reinzuschauen, die haben viele Klassiker.


----------



## MisterSmith (9. August 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> ...Ich bin erst vor kurzem durch Zufall per google über den Titel gestolpert (hab nach Hardcore RPGs gegooglet), aber das ist definitiv ein Titel, den ich im Auge behalten werde, da er mich auf den ersten Blick irgendwie an Titel wie Arcanum, Neverwinter Nights, Ultima, Baldurs Gate, Divine Divinity, Fallout (1 & 2) usw. erinnert.


 Du solltest einfach meine Beiträge lesen.  
http://forum.pcgames.de/rollenspiel...titan-quest-aehnliches-spiel.html#post9445974


----------



## gamingzombie (10. August 2012)

Was hier schon genannt wurde: Dragons Dogma, wirklich brettharter Titel. Ansonsten fallen mir aus meiner Jugend noch Eye of the Beholder III und Dungeon Master 2 ein.


----------

